# Overnighting in Calais car park.



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

As usual this holiday we overnighted in the Calais 'sans billets' car park before setting out on our jollies.

The authorities have really gone to town on the security side with new mesh fencing around the complete perimeter, security cabins, dog patrols and even an on-site police station.

This year as an added protection they have added *armed *customs patrols...what is this world coming to?

Needless to say we slept very soundly, despite the constant background noises and security lighting.

Texas


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi Texas,

Can't agree more, always plan to sail out from the UK late evening and use the 'Sans Billets' park before moving off into Europe next day and the reverse (early morning sailing) on the return to the UK.

As you say there is good security no problems and toilets available in the departure / arrivals building. I believe there are even showers at the freight end of the building.

Noise? After 30+ visits to this 'camp site' you get used to it.

Cheers


----------

